# Ah, these Americans...



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

No no, it's not an off topic against the war in Iraq and the American oil imperialism, but about *Art Long*, the player signed and released by Tau Vitoria last days... 

His coach, Dusko Ivanovic, decided to cut him after the game played in Lithuania vs Zalgiris Kaunas? Why that? Art Long wasn't even a bad player at all. 
The reason are the reiterated protests of Art Long about the duration of the trainings, *the request to have some hamburgers during the practices* and the unsatisfaction for the alimentation in the trip in Lithuania. 

No comment...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 
> The reason are the reiterated protests of Art Long about the duration of the trainings, *the request to have some hamburgers during the practices* and the unsatisfaction for the alimentation in the trip in Lithuania.
> 
> No comment...


:chee: :chee: :chee: 

This is a great one WP!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

This one is absolutely a great. I've just discovered that when he was a college player, a day he was drunk and he sent a horse into coma with a fist...  

Unfortunately I didn't get any news about the poor animal, but I'll try to discover something, to inform this community.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> No no, it's not an off topic against the war in Iraq and the American oil imperialism, but about *Art Long*, the player signed and released by Tau Vitoria last days...
> 
> His coach, Dusko Ivanovic, decided to cut him after the game played in Lithuania vs Zalgiris Kaunas? Why that? Art Long wasn't even a bad player at all.
> ...


This reminds me of Grigoris Georgatos (a soccer player) who left Inter Milan and returned to Olympiakos Pireus because he had missed drinking greek frappe.

A nice "frapedia" by the "paralia" can't be compared to anything on earth, for some greeks.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ah, these Americans...*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> This reminds me of Grigoris Georgatos (a soccer player) who left Inter Milan and returned to Olympiakos Pireus because he had missed drinking greek frappe.
> ...


How about Romario that left Barcelona because he missed "futvolei" (a Brazilian sport that is a mix of volley and soccer). Althought I think he missed more the Brazilian girls. :yes:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

and now Allen is out too... Bennett is in till the end of the season, although Bennett sucked in his only comeback game vs. Zalgiris. 

what do u think about this move?


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ah, these Americans...*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> A nice "frapedia" by the "paralia" can't be compared to anything on earth, for some greeks.


For me too.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I am probably the only Greek that doesn't like frappe....


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Kati asxeto manges alla ton Taki Tsoukala ton kserete ??????
Ton ida proti fora proxthes .......poli gelio exi to programma tou


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Kati asxeto manges alla ton Taki Tsoukala ton kserete ??????
> Ton ida proti fora proxthes .......poli gelio exi to programma tou


* Translation: *

_ Suspect:  "Can I ask you something out of topic? Do you know Takis Tsoukalas? I watched him yestrday for the first time. His program is such a laugh! _

I never watched his program but I've heard some of his quotes. I've also watched Mitsikostas imitate him. He is a complete @*&!§"?%&!. He's the "Protathlitis" newspaper in human form. I would never sit and watch his program. OK, I have to admit that I'm SO anti-Olympiakos that even if he was a serious and nice guy (which is clearly not the case) I wouldn't stand to watch him. He's the head of Kokkalis' "Ypalliloi" (as they are most widely known). However it is amazing how many people watch him (both Olympiakos fans and Olympiakos haters). I guess they do so only because they see him as a "karagiozis" at whom they can laugh. (Something equivelant to what we are doing with erciyes, for example)


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> I would never sit and watch his program.


  
Well i watch him because he is stupid but funny (kinda like erciyes). The guy is so fanatic and he trashtalks the other teams all the time.b......the whole programme is joke... he starts smoking,swearing, checking his mobile phone and other stuff like that on live tv!!!!!!
I like when fans of opponent teams phone and make fun of him. A friend told me that once somebody phoned. The conversation went something like this.
- Hi Takis
-Hi
-i have a question...
-Bring it on...
-If you saw a Gavro (an Olympiakos supporter) and whore being drowned who would you try to rescue??
-That's an easy one... the Gavro
-Well Taki why would you let your mother die ???
-(Takis goes nuts) Ante gamisou kolovazele.. mouni.... ANTE GEIA!!! (translation **** you..... *****.. Good BYE!!!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Viewer:* Hello, Takis!
*Takis:* Hello..
*Viewer:* Takis, I'm curious about something.
*Takis:* What?
*Viewer:* You see, there are so many videotapes on the market about Panathinaikos' european achievements (for football) why isn't there a single tape like that devoted to our beloved Thrylos? (Olympiakos)
*Takis:* That's a really good one! Yeah, you are right! We must do something about it!
*Viewer:* I totally agree with you Takis. Because I went the other day to the video store of my neighbourhood to rent a movie. While I was there I asked the boy behind the desk: "Where can I find a tape with Olympiakos' Champion's League games? And do you know what he replied to me, Takis?
*Takis:* What?
*Viewer:* The comedy section is downstairs.

* Oi komodies einai ston imiorofo!*

:laugh:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ah, these Americans...*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> This reminds me of Grigoris Georgatos (a soccer player) who left Inter Milan and returned to Olympiakos Pireus because he had missed drinking greek frappe.
> ...



hahahahha that's a classic!!


suspect don't worry, I don't like frappe either.
Has any one of you guys ever seen Giorgos Georgiou (Georgiou speaking)?
That guy is even funnier than Takis hahaaha


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Ah, these Americans...*



> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen him only once or twice a few years back. To be exact I've watched only _a couple of minutes_ from his program, a few years back. The most I know about him comes again from Mitsikostas' program, in which he immitates him incredibly well"

_"Georgiou *Thpeaking*"_

Yeah, he's funny. He never smiles, he almost never does humor but nevertheless you can have a laugh watching him. 

PS: I'm SO glad I don't have access to Greek TV. :grinning:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Just in case nobody seen him before here is the guy that almost half Greece are laughing at every time he's on TV.
The one and only Takis Tsoukalas








The guy is a balla as well


----------

